# 40 Gallon Cichlid stocking



## Tim345 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi,

I came here for some advice on stocking my 40 Gallon Breeder tank.
My hopes for the stock are
2 Bolivian Rams
4 Otos
2 Keyhole cichlids
12 Harlequin Rasboras
6 Bandit cories
and an Angel fish or two

My main concerns are the bottom section of the tank being too heavily stocked as well as aggression from the cichlids towards any of the other tank mates.

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks,

Tim345


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Tim and Welcome to C-F!!!

What are the dimensions of your 40B tank?


----------



## Tim345 (Jan 17, 2015)

My dimensions are 36"x18"x17"


----------



## Tim345 (Jan 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've heard the Keyholes can be timid. Otherwise it sounds like a cool tank. Maybe start with a few angels to get a pair, then move on the extras.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Tim and welcome,

As Iggy says keyholes do have a rep for being timid. I have found that this is not really the case. Of my 9 only one is a bit slow to show herself.
I have kept them with angels, festivum, corys, and BH tetras and the keyholes were no problem, until spawning time. I now have them split (5 and 4) between a 33 and a 20. One pair just wants everyone out of their space, the other pair wants everyone out of the tank!
So I would say that keyholes will most likely work with the rest of your stock, but all bets are off if they decide to spawn!


----------



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

What about keyholes with bolivian rams? I'm looking at that but not quite sure. I doubt they would spawn unless I did something to encourage it?


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

schnebbles said:


> What about keyholes with bolivian rams? I'm looking at that but not quite sure. I doubt they would spawn unless I did something to encourage it?


My experience with keyholes is they are very peaceful little fish. They never bother anyone, not even each other when not spawning.
If you get just 2 you have a 50% chance of having just 2 males or 2 females. My males get on just fine together as long as the ladies are not in the mood. 
If you do wind up with a pair only they will decide if it is time for fun and games.
I would think that they will work with rams but I have never tried that combo. GL


----------

